
When AWS is the wrong choice - matt2000
http://www.larvalabs.com/blog/2017-2-13-15-1/a-gif-generating-chat-bot-on-a-18-dedicated-server-aws
======
detaro
Per the guidelines, please use the original title for submissions.

Regarding the content: Sure, if you compare the price of a VPS or cheap
dedicated server with a roughly equivalent Amazon EC2 instance, of course the
latter is more expensive, no surprise there. I don't want to say AWS would
have been a better choice here, but that comparison is pretty bad.

